# Roscoby Riser Cam



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I've seen their ad's on here and have been thinking about getting one for a while. Anyone have any feedback on how they work or some video we can check out?


----------



## Saline_Hunter (Jul 9, 2008)

Silver Panner said:


> I've seen their ad's on here and have been thinking about getting one for a while. Anyone have any feedback on how they work or some video we can check out?


Silver Panner,, they have a web site,, I'm too new to be able to post it here,, but it's roscoby dot com

Many videos and training tips. Check it out.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

I thought about getting one until I saw the videos on there web site. All of the one I looked at were pretty good up until the shot. The shot was shaky and by the time the arrow got to the animal it was out of the frame.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, thats what I thought too. I have some ideas that may work better and cheaper that I think I'll try this fall.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Silver Panner said:


> Yeah, thats what I thought too. I have some ideas that may work better and cheaper that I think I'll try this fall.


 Really? Care to share? Ive been racking my brain on how to get film of our hunts without a cameraman.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

You never hold your bow when shooting
so there would be no way to keep the camera on the shot after release.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Saline Hunter, did you think you would get in here without a welcome!!
Soooo Welcome to M-S! I didn't mean to hi-jack this thread.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

We played with one a couple years ago and as mention everything is good until the shot. Then the screen shakes and you cant see the target or the arrow until after its well past the target.. 

Sooo not for me. If I'm taping I want to see the target upon the shot, during arrow flight and where the arrow goes..


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Robow said:


> Really? Care to share? I&#8217;ve been racking my brain on how to get film of our hunts without a cameraman.


I'm going to try out a camera form these guys this year. www.goprocamera.com

I won this HD Motorsports Hero last winter otherwise I dont think I would take a chance on a $300 camera. Its built for "extreme" sports so it should be able to work for hunting too. Taking video of upclose action looks great, I'm just not sure how well it will take video of a deer 30 yrds out. I do have lighted knocks, so it should be easy to see the path of the arrow when replayed. They also have a crap load of different mounting plates so I'm sure I can get something to work on the bow. 

I'll try to get the bow out this weekend and see if I can get it working. If it works I'll try to get a video up sometime next week.

If the video from the riser cam was better then I would put this thing on ebay and use that money to buy one.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

sbooy42 said:


> We played with one a couple years ago and as mention everything is good until the shot. Then the screen shakes and you cant see the target or the arrow until after its well past the target..
> 
> Sooo not for me. If I'm taping I want to see the target upon the shot, during arrow flight and where the arrow goes..


Did you notice that a lot of the videos pic quality looks great and there are others that look like hell? Wonder what causes that.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I played with one a couple years ago also. The dusk and early dawn footage isn't so hot. Not sure if thats a resolution issue/concern or not.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Silver Panner said:


> Did you notice that a lot of the videos pic quality looks great and there are others that look like hell? Wonder what causes that.


 I didnt really pay attention, After the first couple shots we were more concerned with try'n to catch/see the arrow in flight and impact..


----------



## Saline_Hunter (Jul 9, 2008)

I can tell you for a fact,, that with the Roscoby you can see the entire arrow flight, impact and animal reaction. One of the best videos is a Canadian bear hunt,, it's a cinnamon bear. You can see it all.

The trick is holding steady on the target after the shot. If you let the bow drop,, you're going to get shaky video from any camera. It's not the camera,, its us.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Silver Panner said:


> I'm going to try out a camera form these guys this year. www.goprocamera.com
> 
> I won this HD Motorsports Hero last winter otherwise I dont think I would take a chance on a $300 camera. Its built for "extreme" sports so it should be able to work for hunting too. Taking video of upclose action looks great,* I'm just not sure how well it will take video of a deer 30 yrds out*. I do have lighted knocks, so it should be easy to see the path of the arrow when replayed. They also have a crap load of different mounting plates so I'm sure I can get something to work on the bow.
> 
> ...



I mounted a small HD v-cam to my bow last year and that was my biggest complant, 20 yards looked like 50. The hero looks to have the same issue. The front tire on the bike the guy is on in the video looks like it's 8' away.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

the problem with a bow cam is you will sacrifice shooting form to hold steady enough to video...the two just don't go together.......if ur holding the bow properly(not squezzing) and u follow thru after the shot, the bow is going to drop... get a tri-pod or a similar device that u can attach to ur tree or treestand.


----------

